# cannot convert from Object[] to Integer[]



## Xclipse (12. Jun 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wer kann mir erklären, warum ich die folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte?

*Zeile 19: cannot convert from Object[] to Integer[]*


```
import java.util.List;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Arrays;

public class Umwandeln {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Integer[] ar = new Integer[] { 1, 2, 3 };
		int[] ar2 = new int[] { 1, 2, 3 };
		List l = new ArrayList();

		l.add(1);
		l.add(2);
		l.add(3);

		List<Integer> a = Arrays.asList(ar);

		Integer[] b2 = new Integer[l.size()];
		b2 = l.toArray(b2);
	}

}
```


Java 1.6.0_06
Eclipse 3.3.2


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Danke, Gruß und Tschö

Xclipse


----------



## Marco13 (12. Jun 2008)

Er kann nicht von Object[] in Integer[] konvertieren. Ein cast sollte es tun...
Integer[] b2 = new Integer[l.size()];
b2 = (Integer[])l.toArray(b2);


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jun 2008)

```
List l = new ArrayList();
```
 ist nicht generisch, es beinhaltet objekte von Object 

b2 sollte aber nur Integer beinhaltet, du kansnt kein Object auf ein Integer casten.

mach dein l auch generisch, wie dein a


----------

